# all black 5 spoke rims



## jdhinds1234 (Nov 15, 2008)

can anyone help me find a set of all black or very dark grey 5 spoke rims. i cant seem to find anything that will fit the bolt pattern and when i do it all looks like garbage. im trying to find somethig as close to this as i can. ENKEI PERFORMANCE ZR2 any feedback would be awesome


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Just my .02C but I would look for something with an aluminum lip or chrome lip to separate the tire from the rim.

Tirerack.com lets you see the rims on your car. Not the greatest picture but it does give you an idea


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vxssls1 said:


>


Sweet looking rims.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i want those rims :lol:


----------



## jdhinds1234 (Nov 15, 2008)

wat are those thats exactly the look i want


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

they are XHP chrome jets
but I painted them black
this is what they looked like


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

What size are they?


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

alsgto04 said:


> What size are they?


19x8.5


----------



## jdhinds1234 (Nov 15, 2008)

any fender rolling?


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

jdhinds1234 said:


> any fender rolling?


no 
no guard rolling needed
maybe if you wanted bigger tyres though


----------

